# problème de copier/coller entre applications

## MistY

bonjour,

voilà j'ai un problème avec les copier/coller entre applications...

Par exemple je ne peux pas coller le contenu d'un Eterm (xterm idem) vers mozilla, alors que je peux très bien copier/coller d'un Eterm vers un Eterm, et meme d'un Eterm vers evolution.

Ma méthode de copier/coller est le classique sélection suivi du bouton du milieu de la souris.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?

----------

## thinair15

Même problème... mais uniquement avec mozilla... :-/

Je pense que c'est un bug ou une mauvaise implementation dans mozilla (la version actuelle en emerge)

D'après mes souvenirs sour ma redhat la version 1.2a de mozilla ne posait aucun problème...

Par contre je te garanties pas que c'est la cause du problème... j'ai pas tellement cherché plus loin... donc si vous avez une solus... ça m'interesse aussi...

a+

thinair

----------

## pounard

ben perso g jamais eu ce pbm, et je suis passé par deux versions de mozilla sur ma gentoo et trois autres bcp plus vieilles sur ma feu drake... et heu, comment dire le copier coller a toujours marché sans pbm...

c ptete ton x qui bug ? héhé  :Smile:  nan je deconne, c ptete vraiment cette version de mozilla, mais si c vrai je lui suis pas passée dessus  :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

En parlant de ça, je viens de voir que Mozilla 1.2 est sorti...

Ca va peut être améliorer le problême.

http://www.mozilla.org

----------

## MistY

ben moi je suis passé à phoenix, ca marche nickel, c'est bien plus rapide que  mozilla, et pas de soucis de copier/coller !

----------

## Jean-Francois

et question plugins (java, flash, realaudio), ca marche bien avec phoenix ??

----------

## dioxmat

ca fait 2 ans que j'utilise mozilla, je nai jamais vu ca.

faut peut etre voir du cote de ton windowmanager/profil mozilla.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> et question plugins (java, flash, realaudio), ca marche bien avec phoenix ??

 

Je suis moi aussi un fervent utilisateur de phoenix et je sais que Flash fonctionne très bien dessus.

Pour les autres je ne sais pas vraiment, je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester...

Mais étant donné que Phoenix utilise le source de Mozilla, j'imagine que les plugins supportés par Mozilla le sont par Phoenix.

----------

## pounard

voila la page a mis 4 ans a se charger et je sais plus ce que je voulais dire....

----------

## pounard

ah si ! je vais tester phoenix de suite !

----------

